# black mice



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

I have the homes set up I have the food sorted now and I get get some bleck mice nice looking ones not show put pet type. I know they come from a litter of black, brown and white mice. so that is in they genes, I love the look of blues but cant find any close can you advise me should I get the blacks, Am I right in thinking that black can be bred with white and could produce greys if its in there genes help please


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

How well do you know this line? PEW could be anything genetically if not c/c so you'd have to look at the background beyond the parents to guess what to expect.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

it all depends on what you want, if you want black or you know the blacks carry genes you want then go for it, If you havent realy decided on what you want but like the blacks go for it, but if you want something the blacks cant give you id waite and keep looking.

Also what exactly do you mean when you say grey?

Theraticaly any mouse could produes allmost any colour if it is carring the right genes but you wont know what genes they are carrying unless you know the liines behind the mouse or have doen test breedings.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Black mouse + white moue will NOT equal grey mouse. Mouse genes do not work like that. Where are you located? Maybe we can help you find blue.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Im in County Durham I am can travel about 100 miles away for the right mouse


----------

